# Drive up out of control



## Endlessbackstock (Aug 2, 2019)

I noticed it today on the walkie for the first time that things were getting pretty bad with the drive up. It was around 10:30am and guest service started calling in the walkie when the horn went off on my Zebra four times in 5 minutes.  She said I need help with drive ups.  No one responded.  The ETL finally responded a few minutes later and told someone to respond...(useless).  The horn then went off two more times in the next few minutes.  This is not going to work out at all as we approach the holidays.  They are going to need a lot more Zebras and employees for this drive up crap.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 2, 2019)

Chirp chirp. Honk honk

Can someone record the walkie with the chirp chirp honk honk and post the video here or on Reddit.


----------



## NKG (Aug 2, 2019)

No one trains their teams on sfs anymore. I'm like can you pull from the back? Yes then you can do an order


----------



## INFThatShiz (Aug 2, 2019)

At one point today we had three people pull up at the same time. ‘‘Twas fun man. Now if people could pick up their regular orders, that’d be great. We are quickly running out of room.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 2, 2019)

ETLs and TLs need to be way more responsive. If I say “hey team please I need help with drive ups” it’s not because I WANT to pull you away from your work, it’s because I’m the only one at the desk, there’s a 4 person line, and 3 drive ups went off at once, two with no warning.

(True story)


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Aug 2, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> ETLs and TLs need to be way more responsive. If I say “hey team please I need help with drive ups” it’s not because I WANT to pull you away from your work, it’s because I’m the only one at the desk, there’s a 4 person line, and 3 drive ups went off at once, two with no warning.
> 
> (True story)


when hiring people isn’t an option for the higher ups, they are going to have to come up with a better plan than just pulling people from other departments


----------



## Kartman (Aug 3, 2019)

Man - it looks like I exited at just the right time...


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 3, 2019)

Sorry that’s not on my assignment sheet. it’s out of my area of expertise. I’m a DBO for consumables.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm glad my store isn't the only one having issues with the rest of the team not responding for DU backup when we call it over the walkie.


----------



## Pattern Finder (Aug 3, 2019)

At my store, if SETL or ETL-SE isn’t responding to Drive-Up, no one except the very few Guest Advocates (including myself) will respond. No one. We’re lucky enough if TMs who are Guest Service trained even respond to back up at service desk honestly. 

I understand why a lot of them don’t respond because there is a lot that needs to be done up to and including pulling CAFs, setting up salesfloor planners etc. It’s just been... rough. A lot of us having to deal with cut-hours and call-outs. 

Anyways, GS is almost always backed up with the return and OPU lines whenever they call for Drive-Up back up. I’ve had too many times I’m mad dashing down the escalator to reach GS, grab an available Zebra (person at SCO is using the zebra to help a guest check something’s in stock), find the damn location, snatch the orders, sprint into the parking lot wondering when a Toyota Prius is finally gonna run me over and hope to gods the Guest is already in the parking stall. R.I.P.


----------



## qmosqueen (Aug 3, 2019)

Guest service needs a sign “be back in 10 minutes in parking lot for drive up “


----------



## INFThatShiz (Aug 3, 2019)

If I’m putting OPUs into hold and a Drive Up shows up, I’ll take it out. Nice chance to get some fresh air and waste a minute or two. Or I’ll cover SD for a minute so that they can take it out. I don’t get pulling from the floor for DU, since a lot of people, at least at my store, aren’t trained for it. But if the GE ETL is there then there’s really no excuse for making the DU wait; get your ass out of TSC and take it, instead of just calling it out over walkie.


----------



## Leo47 (Aug 4, 2019)

My GSTLs always tell me “don’t let the timer go over two minutes if you need help call for it” and when I get a rush I’ll be on the walkie “hey GSTL please help me with the drive ups I need some backup” *silence* “hey GSTL can I please get some backup to order pickup I have a super long line and lots of drive ups” *silence*


----------



## starfishncoffee (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm always happy to take them out; as @INFThatShiz pointed out, it's a nice way to sneak some outside time. I do mind it when no one answers calls for help. (I have to say for as difficult as our ETL-SE can be, they're right there helping if they're in the building.)

I wish there was at least a weight limit on drive-up orders, because at my store, too many are ordering furniture, and when that happens, bye-bye two minutes.

First, we can't fit that at GS, so we have to scan it into a location then take it elsewhere. That means ...

*honk honk* (because heaven forbid they *chirp chirp* first in my entitled ZIP code)
*Opens MyPickup*
*Discovers it's a large item*
*Madly calls for FoSA assistance on walkie while dashing to its holding spot because it's often a team lift*
*Pushes flat out to guest's car, scans their code, silently puts a pox on their house while they sit there sipping their LaCroix and watch us struggle to fit it around the 84,000 pieces of crap they already have in the back of their SUV*

Back-to-school drive-ups are through the roof, and I sincerely hope someone takes that into account as the first day of school gets closer re: staffing. (A person can dream.)


----------



## Times Up (Aug 4, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> My GSTLs always tell me “don’t let the timer go over two minutes if you need help call for it” and when I get a rush I’ll be on the walkie “hey GSTL please help me with the drive ups I need some backup” *silence* “hey GSTL can I please get some backup to order pickup I have a super long line and lots of drive ups” *silence*



Can you talk to the GE about that? 

Or say, "Hey GSTL, I've got 4 in line at SD, I won't be able to get that DU for at least 5-6 minutes".


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 4, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> My GSTLs always tell me “don’t let the timer go over two minutes if you need help call for it” and when I get a rush I’ll be on the walkie “hey GSTL please help me with the drive ups I need some backup” *silence* “hey GSTL can I please get some backup to order pickup I have a super long line and lots of drive ups” *silence*


Omg this is my store


Times Up said:


> Can you talk to the GE about that?
> 
> Or say, "Hey GSTL, I've got 4 in line at SD, I won't be able to get that DU for at least 5-6 minutes".


”hey ETL GE we’re gonna miss goal time” gets someone’s attention usually


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 4, 2019)

starfishncoffee said:


> I'm always happy to take them out; as @INFThatShiz pointed out, it's a nice way to sneak some outside time. I do mind it when no one answers calls for help. (I have to say for as difficult as our ETL-SE can be, they're right there helping if they're in the building.)
> 
> I wish there was at least a weight limit on drive-up orders, because at my store, too many are ordering furniture, and when that happens, bye-bye two minutes.
> 
> ...



Keep in mind the only thing that is tracked is if the guest's barcode is scanned in under 2 minutes and the guest has no idea what's happening in the store. So, feel free to lie massage the truth. When a guest suddenly arrives to get their massive order with a bunch of large items, send someone out to the lot to scan the barcode. The guest doesn't need to sign if they don't want to at that point. The guest can be told that you just need to confirm it's really them and that some other TM is getting their order ready to bring out (this need not be true; the guest doesn't know one way or another). This is a good opportunity to politely tell the guest if they give us warning they are on the way next time, they won't have to wait as long but since they didn't it will just be a few minutes. Then, you can go back inside, get the order and take it out.

Having said that, my store tends to view drive up wait time as one of the least important metrics. We try, but if we don't make it, we don't make it. Unless a TM is literally standing around the front of the store doing nothing when a guest arrives, it's almost impossible to get out there in under 2 minutes. Even then we often don't make it because our GPS is off and guest will "arrive" when they are sitting at a stoplight in front of the store or even more hilarious, going through one of the several fast food drive throughs that are nearby.


----------



## Endlessbackstock (Aug 4, 2019)

Leo47 said:


> My GSTLs always tell me “don’t let the timer go over two minutes if you need help call for it” and when I get a rush I’ll be on the walkie “hey GSTL please help me with the drive ups I need some backup” *silence* “hey GSTL can I please get some backup to order pickup I have a super long line and lots of drive ups” *silence*


Backup for driveups and requests for a MyDevice  have more silence than a theater showing Schindler’s List


----------



## DBZ (Aug 7, 2019)

Endlessbackstock said:


> Backup for driveups and requests for a MyDevice  have more silence than a theater showing Schindler’s List



Recently, we had just one mydevice between the front end and GS and it was busy. I finally lost my mind and got on the walkie "GS needs another mydevice please" crickets "GS needs another mydevice please, who is responding?" I felt bad being so bitchy. I really wish there were more.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 7, 2019)

DBZ said:


> Recently, we had just one mydevice between the front end and GS and it was busy. I finally lost my mind and got on the walkie "GS needs another mydevice please" crickets "GS needs another mydevice please, who is responding?" I felt bad being so bitchy. I really wish there were more.


Just say “hey team GS needs a mydevice for order pickup” and if no response call again replacing team with leaders


----------



## Times Up (Aug 7, 2019)

DBZ said:


> Recently, we had just one mydevice between the front end and GS and it was busy.



How can leadership even let that happen?


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 7, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Just say “hey team GS needs a mydevice for order pickup” and if no response call again replacing team with leaders



Nah, the second time would be, "GM, the front end doesn't have a device for drive-ups, who on your team do you want to do them?" Wouldnt happen at my store because we always have spare MyCheckouts, but I'd be pointed like that if it did happen.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 7, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Just say “hey team GS needs a mydevice for order pickup” and if no response call again replacing team with leaders



I think I did put in that they were needed for OPU/DUs. I will use "hey team leaders" in the future. I kind of can't wait to LOL.



Times Up said:


> How can leadership even let that happen?



I have no idea. I blame modernization. The opening cashiers were too chicken to grab a device. One of them has since grown a spine, reluctantly LOL.



seasonaldude said:


> Nah, the second time would be, "GM, the front end doesn't have a device for drive-ups, who on your team do you want to do them?" Wouldnt happen at my store because we always have spare MyCheckouts, but I'd be pointed like that if it did happen.



I love that! We have 3 my checkouts. I have no idea where they were. I'm sure electronics had one. Maybe they got 2 trucks or something that day. Sometimes an ETL or SD will give the extra my check out on the team. I'm going to argue next time though because recently two of them came apart.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 7, 2019)

DBZ said:


> I think I did put in that they were needed for OPU/DUs. I will use "hey team leaders" in the future. I kind of can't wait to LOL.


You can also use the classic “Hey _etlge/GSTL _we’re going to miss goal time on the drive up”


----------



## DBZ (Aug 7, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You can also use the classic “Hey _etlge/GSTL _we’re going to miss goal time on the drive up”



Good idea. I appreciate all your tips. DU is new for us.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey team, who’s got the extra checkout? We need it in electronics or Gs, please.


----------



## SallyHoover (Aug 16, 2019)

Does anyone feel uncomfortable in the dark doing DU especially between 10pm and midnight?  I don't feel comfortable walking up to dark cars/vans/suv's.  Yes, I know lot's of people work as delivery people or night time cart attendants.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 16, 2019)

I would think they would shut that shit down late at night! NOT cool!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 16, 2019)

SallyHoover said:


> Does anyone feel uncomfortable in the dark doing DU especially between 10pm and midnight?  I don't feel comfortable walking up to dark cars/vans/suv's.  Yes, I know lot's of people work as delivery people or night time cart attendants.


If you don’t feel comfortable 100% ask GSTL (or other etl) for a buddy to walk out with. If they decline, talk to ETL HR or hotline. You have a right to feel safe in your job.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Aug 17, 2019)

We've had to take flats out across the parking lot with DU before because the guest is ordering so much.  And no, it's not for a large item, it's casepacks of water/gatorade.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 17, 2019)

Op deleted their acct.


----------



## Times Up (Aug 17, 2019)

blitzsofttm said:


> We've had to take flats out across the parking lot with DU before because the guest is ordering so much.  And no, it's not for a large item, it's casepacks of water/gatorade.



That's where you take them out a few at a time.  Make them wait!


----------



## peacemaker (Aug 17, 2019)

Endlessbackstock said:


> when hiring people isn’t an option for the higher ups, they are going to have to come up with a better plan than just pulling people from other departments


Exactly!!! I thought it was only in my store. They only have 2 employees per dept and all of them are running all over the parking with the Drive ups because there's only 1 SA for the returns, OPU, Registry, Holds, Card Payments...etc. ohhh and don't forget only 1 Zebra and its almost dead.


----------



## BackRoomMan (Aug 24, 2019)

When I was working in the backroom today, one of the managers came in and collectively asked the group why no one respond when the message was transmitted that backup was needed for drive-ups. One guy promptly responded "Because that's not my damned job. I was busy trying to complete the job you people gave me." The manager responded that guest service is everyone's job, and he responded that he needed to get back to work. It was pretty funny. Something tells me that associate had tenure, because management didn't press the issue.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 24, 2019)

They like to call that insubordination.


----------



## BackRoomMan (Aug 24, 2019)

starfishncoffee said:


> I'm always happy to take them out; as @INFThatShiz pointed out, it's a nice way to sneak some outside time. I do mind it when no one answers calls for help. (I have to say for as difficult as our ETL-SE can be, they're right there helping if they're in the building.)



Seeing how it's been in the hundreds where I live, I dread going outside. I have no idea how the cart wranglers deal with it.

I just left a job where I had to work outside all day, every day. Hot as hell. Working indoors is one of the reasons I applied to Target. I'd like to keep it that way


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 24, 2019)

assisting with drive up and opu is literally in the GM expert job description


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 24, 2019)

BackRoomMan said:


> When I was working in the backroom today, one of the managers came in and collectively asked the group why no one respond when the message was transmitted that backup was needed for drive-ups. One guy promptly responded "Because that's not my damned job. I was busy trying to complete the job you people gave me." The manager responded that guest service is everyone's job, and he responded that he needed to get back to work. It was pretty funny. Something tells me that associate had tenure, because management didn't press the issue.



*Lead.

And, probably not a direct lead of the TM, so it will have to be reported to the direct lead for coaching. Because it literally is his job to assist with drive ups when asked.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 24, 2019)

BackRoomMan said:


> When I was working in the backroom today, one of the managers came in and collectively asked the group why no one respond when the message was transmitted that backup was needed for drive-ups. One guy promptly responded "Because that's not my damned job. I was busy trying to complete the job you people gave me." The manager responded that guest service is everyone's job, and he responded that he needed to get back to work. It was pretty funny. Something tells me that associate had tenure, because management didn't press the issue.


I’m about 99% sure that won’t be the end of it. The Leader was wise to not continue the conversation with other TMs around, however I’m also 99% positive a conversation will be had about it. Mouthing off to a Leader is never a good idea. At my store GM would respond that they were in the backroom and ask if anyone was closer, why didn’t anyone at your store do that? Acknowledging the call for help and letting them know where you were and why would have helped the Front and Leaders know what was going on and readjust their priorities for TMs based on who would get the DU out quickest. 

I literally led an Orientation today and it still has us talk about “taking in a one team mindset.” Modernization wasn’t designed to turn the stores into Island of the Flies. I’m constantly amazed and saddened to see stores that have gotten to that point.


----------



## Kartman (Aug 25, 2019)

It won't be long til Spot jumps onboard!!!


----------



## BackRoomMan (Aug 26, 2019)

JAShands said:


> I’m about 99% sure that won’t be the end of it. The Leader was wise to not continue the conversation with other TMs around, however I’m also 99% positive a conversation will be had about it. Mouthing off to a Leader is never a good idea.



While I agree, I really am surprised that no one seems to understand this guy's frustration. The guy was working his butt off the entire day, helping team members and doing his own job. To be right in the middle of something, stopped to help way in the front, then be expected to rush back and finish the job in the same amount of time as if he weren't called up front IMO is a tad unreasonable.

I guess that is why the turnover rate for this company is so high. I understand that customers come first, that is not what my real beef is. My real problem is the managers expecting this to happen, then getting upset that you didn't finish the backroom stuff in the same amount of time that you would have if you hadn't been called up front. What confuses me more, is that so many Target employees don't seem to have a problem with this, or deem it unreasonable.

TLs are not gods, and talking back to them is not the unpardonable sin.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Aug 26, 2019)

JAShands said:


> I literally led an Orientation today and it still has us talk about “taking in a one team mindset.” Modernization wasn’t designed to turn the stores into Island of the Flies. I’m constantly amazed and saddened to see stores that have gotten to that point.



Anyone who had any sense of what modernization was could see this mentality coming from a mile away. It is the natural human reaction to the artificial divisions that modernization creates. Modernization will not create more efficient stores, it will not enhance guest experience and it will not improve team member's situations. The ONLY thing modernization will accomplish is lowering payroll.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 26, 2019)

BackRoomMan said:


> While I agree, I really am surprised that no one seems to understand this guy's frustration. The guy was working his butt off the entire day, helping team members and doing his own job. To be right in the middle of something, stopped to help way in the front, then be expected to rush back and finish the job in the same amount of time as if he weren't called up front IMO is a tad unreasonable.
> 
> I guess that is why the turnover rate for this company is so high. I understand that customers come first, that is not what my real beef is. My real problem is the managers expecting this to happen, then getting upset that you didn't finish the backroom stuff in the same amount of time that you would have if you hadn't been called up front. What confuses me more, is that so many Target employees don't seem to have a problem with this, or deem it unreasonable.
> 
> TLs are not gods, and talking back to them is not the unpardonable sin.


It needs to start with decent Leaders. There is literally no way around that. They need to have their TMs backs and stand up for them while inspiring the TMs drive to do more. Until that’s in place it’s just going to be a disaster. TMs have a lot to do but they should be able to speak to what they accomplished and have it be enough. 

When I started at Target years ago we would always hand off to the LOD, just letting them know what we got through and what was left plus anything extra we did. I still do that and I can tell the Leaders appreciate us old schoolers that do, but the new TMs aren’t picking it up and I can see the  correlation as big as the generational gap. 

No one at Target is a god. In the end we’re a store that sells toilet paper. However, the Leaders do need to be treated as the authority figures they are. I’m not about to bite the hand that feeds me and I’m baffled that anyone else would.


The Dude Abides said:


> Anyone who had any sense of what modernization was could see this mentality coming from a mile away. It is the natural human reaction to the artificial divisions that modernization creates. Modernization will not create more efficient stores, it will not enhance guest experience and it will not improve team member's situations. The ONLY thing modernization will accomplish is lowering payroll.


Modernization doesn’t have to create barriers between departments. That’s on the Team. Our Beauty TMs know the first thing they’re doing every morning is pushing reshop. They don’t mind since their department is dead and they like to see the rest of the store. Tech will still clear sporting goods and seasonal indymes if they aren’t with a guest. TLs will cover tech’s breaks and lunches. If Market needs a push party well thats where we go. Maybe because we never stopped helping each other at my store we have never come to expect we would. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Amaylyn (Aug 26, 2019)

BackRoomMan said:


> ...is a tad unreasonable.
> 
> My real problem is the managers expecting this to happen, then getting upset that you didn't finish the backroom stuff in the same amount of time that you would have if you hadn't been called up front.


A tad unreasonable is pretty much what Target is being at the moment. Everywhere. With all team members. When I interviewed there was an ETL who said he was looking for a unicorn team member and described exactly what you just described.


The Dude Abides said:


> Modernization will not create more efficient stores, it will not enhance guest experience and it will not improve team member's situations.


You are absolutely right. Modernization saw our store go from 4 cashiers and 2 Guest Service cashiers (we don't have self-checkout) on a busy Saturday to regular 1 cashier and 1 GS cashier and looooooong line of very frustrated guests. A lot of them just left their shopping carts in the line and left. There were, maybe, 3 team members on the floor who would respond for backup and end up staying well over an hour at the registers. It resembled Wal-Mart more than Target.
🙊


----------



## Kartman (Aug 26, 2019)

BackRoomMan said:


> TLs are not gods, and talking back to them is not the unpardonable sin.


Sadly, it IS.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Aug 27, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Modernization doesn’t have to create barriers between departments. That’s on the Team. Our Beauty TMs know the first thing they’re doing every morning is pushing reshop. They don’t mind since their department is dead and they like to see the rest of the store. Tech will still clear sporting goods and seasonal indymes if they aren’t with a guest. TLs will cover tech’s breaks and lunches. If Market needs a push party well thats where we go. Maybe because we never stopped helping each other at my store we have never come to expect we would. 🤷‍♀️



One of these days you are going to get a visit and they are going to rip your SD for having people out of their assigned area.


----------



## JAShands (Aug 27, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> One of these days you are going to get a visit and they are going to rip your SD for having people out of their assigned area.


That’s going to require the upper echelon to know where everyone is supposed to be. Phones are getting answered, we aren’t calling for many back ups to the front, and the few indymes that do go off are being answered before the third call. District knows the stores don’t have enough payroll, but our guests are happy and we’re comping well enough to have extra payroll. They’re fine looking the other way.


----------



## sunnydays (Aug 27, 2019)

Amaylyn said:


> You are absolutely right. Modernization saw our store go from 4 cashiers and 2 Guest Service cashiers (we don't have self-checkout) on a busy Saturday to regular 1 cashier and 1 GS cashier and looooooong line of very frustrated guests. A lot of them just left their shopping carts in the line and left. There were, maybe, 3 team members on the floor who would respond for backup and end up staying well over an hour at the registers. It resembled Wal-Mart more than Target.
> 🙊



this isn’t modernization, this is your leadership writing a shit schedule and not managing your payroll properly


----------



## Amaylyn (Aug 27, 2019)

sunnydays said:


> this isn’t modernization, this is your leadership writing a shit schedule and not managing your payroll properly


That's what my TL blames. Of course, he hates his existence when he's at work, so you might be right, too.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Aug 27, 2019)

My problem with modernization is not that it creates barriers between departments, it's done the opposite of that, it's just the totally disingenuous attempt to disguise this as somehow better for the guest. I had to do the inclusion training a few weeks ago and they had to talk about modernization about being better for the guests because cashiers can now do some basic guest service functions (good, I suppose) and we on the floor don't have to call for someone on the backroom team when we need something using the Wave. Give me a fucking break. a) that hardly ever happened and b) I'd buy that if they had taken the dedicated backroom person and put them on the floor, vs taking our backroom people and moving them to the floor but keeping the same number of people on the floor as we had before at all time. So, instead of having 2-3 people in hardlines at night and 1 dedicated backroom person to do the pulls, backstock, bales, set the line, help with high up stuff, etc. while us on the floor push the batches, zone, reshop, help guests & back up the lanes, now there are two of us who have to pull the batches, push them, help guests, back up the lanes, zone, do reshop, freight and backstock. There is no universe in which you will convince me that it's better for our guests for me to spend a third or more of my time in the backroom, another chunk of it on the lanes leaving guests to ask the SFS/OPU people for help and they always pass people off to a floor TM ASAP because their pick goals don't include stopping to help guests who can't find anyone to help them because we're all in the fucking backroom or on the lanes.


----------



## FredPanda3 (Aug 28, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> My problem with modernization is not that it creates barriers between departments, it's done the opposite of that, it's just the totally disingenuous attempt to disguise this as somehow better for the guest. I had to do the inclusion training a few weeks ago and they had to talk about modernization about being better for the guests because cashiers can now do some basic guest service functions (good, I suppose) and we on the floor don't have to call for someone on the backroom team when we need something using the Wave. Give me a fucking break. a) that hardly ever happened and b) I'd buy that if they had taken the dedicated backroom person and put them on the floor, vs taking our backroom people and moving them to the floor but keeping the same number of people on the floor as we had before at all time. So, instead of having 2-3 people in hardlines at night and 1 dedicated backroom person to do the pulls, backstock, bales, set the line, help with high up stuff, etc. while us on the floor push the batches, zone, reshop, help guests & back up the lanes, now there are two of us who have to pull the batches, push them, help guests, back up the lanes, zone, do reshop, freight and backstock. There is no universe in which you will convince me that it's better for our guests for me to spend a third or more of my time in the backroom, another chunk of it on the lanes leaving guests to ask the SFS/OPU people for help and they always pass people off to a floor TM ASAP because their pick goals don't include stopping to help guests who can't find anyone to help them because we're all in the fucking backroom or on the lanes.



Yeah pretty much as soon as I heard that, I knew it was a ruse. "We'll have more people out on the floor because truck is being pushed in the middle of the day now!" Um, no truck is being pushed in the middle of the day by the same number of TMs that used to be there just working the floor during the day to zone and push reshop, not to mention the elimination of pricing, POG (in addition to that of Flow). Also, we were pulling our own pulls which BR used to do.

With the company I'm with now, the employees that have been there a while say they're so tired and stressed, and I'm shocked because it's not close to what we were expected to do when I left spot.


----------



## MoreForLess (Sep 4, 2019)

SallyHoover said:


> Does anyone feel uncomfortable in the dark doing DU especially between 10pm and midnight?  I don't feel comfortable walking up to dark cars/vans/suv's.  Yes, I know lot's of people work as delivery people or night time cart attendants.


We had Drive Up last holiday season. I told AP as well as our GSTLs that if something expensive (think TV or game console) pulled up late at night, I would be calling for them to walk with me. They agreed.


----------



## Staffwoman (Oct 8, 2019)

So, if I'm setting an 8 hour pog, going up for backups, helping with carryouts, helping guests, and answering phones on the floor, I'm not helping do drive ups. Management will have to find another way.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 8, 2019)

Just work smarter! Faster! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





You can do the thing!!!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 8, 2019)

Kartman said:


> Just work smarter! Faster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop drinking the kool aid off the clock.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 8, 2019)

It's the cancer... I'm de lerious!!!


----------



## blitzsofttm (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm getting real tired of this no-beep-honking bull


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 10, 2019)

Anyone else having an issue with drive-ups not being recorded as such. When looking at our sales data on MPM the figure for drive-ups has been ridiculously low, and it seems like the sales are being recorded as OPUs. I looked on Greenfield and the number of total drive-ups it says we've taken out for the week isn't even close to accurate. It's not even a single day's worth.


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 18, 2019)

Anyone know exactly who came up with the idea of guests "honking the horn" at DU?  Isn't this a contradiction to Corporate's desire for a best-in-class shopping environment to enhance the "guest experience"?  I don't see this crude "honk your horn" method at other stores offering drive-up service.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 28, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> Anyone know exactly who came up with the idea of guests "honking the horn" at DU?  Isn't this a contradiction to Corporate's desire for a best-in-class shopping environment to enhance the "guest experience"?  I don't see this crude "honk your horn" method at other stores offering drive-up service.



Guests think its tacky at least the ones who ask what is that, cause you hear honk through the entire store. As you hear it echo through all the devices that get alerts.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 28, 2019)

Friggin' STOOPID!


----------



## JsmnXX (Oct 28, 2019)

Bosch said:


> Guests think its tacky at least the ones who ask what is that, cause you hear honk through the entire store. As you hear it echo through all the devices that get alerts.


I hate when people have their volume for alerts all the way up. If you’re not at service desk doing drive ups turn that shit down, there’s a volume button


----------



## Kartman (Oct 28, 2019)

I always wore an earpiece. You could keep the volume lower and get longer battery time.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 28, 2019)

The other day a DU guest came in and to process her order, the TM asked for the barcode which made all the devices honk. I think we had 3 at the desk. The guest said she thought that was absolutely awful. I doubt she will ever order a DU again. 

I guest a guest who was signing for his OPU and the hunk went off. He jumped so hi. It was kind of funny, but I felt bad for him at the time.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 28, 2019)

Really glad we got denied a permit to implement drive up at our store. It would drive me crazy


----------



## Bosch (Oct 28, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> I hate when people have their volume for alerts all the way up. If you’re not at service desk doing drive ups turn that shit down, there’s a volume button



I know, but with my holster I find I hit the volume buttons taking it in and out. I have to check it to make sure it stays down. Cause it is a pet peeve of mine as well. 



Kartman said:


> I always wore an earpiece. You could keep the volume lower and get longer battery time.



Not with the assholes here who have no clue how to use a radio. The feedback and screeching is insane..


----------



## Kartman (Oct 28, 2019)

Snap a few necks - problemo el solvedo!


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 28, 2019)

Only 4 more shifts and drive up is officially not my fucking problem.  😊


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 29, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> Anyone know exactly who came up with the idea of guests "honking the horn" at DU?  Isn't this a contradiction to Corporate's desire for a best-in-class shopping environment to enhance the "guest experience"?  I don't see this crude "honk your horn" method at other stores offering drive-up service.



they want the guests to hear it and ask about it so that team members can pitch the service

not that anyone does or ever would do that


----------



## jackandcat (Oct 30, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> they want the guests to hear it and ask about it so that team members can pitch the service... not that anyone does or ever would do that


  Absurd as it sounds, you might actually be onto something. Corporate groupthink often yields very successful results for our business, but on this particular issue they failed. The executives involved in this lost sight of how unpleasant or irritating sounds can make or break "guest experience", at the precise time when guest advocates must build rapport with the guest to sell redcards, explain circle and the target app.  Speaking honestly and from the heart, I think it was a bad decision from the perspective of most guests.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2019)

jackandcat said:


> Absurd as it sounds, you might actually be onto something. Corporate groupthink often yields very successful results for our business, but on this particular issue they failed. The executives involved in this lost sight of how unpleasant or irritating sounds can make or break "guest experience", at the precise time when guest advocates must build rapport with the guest to sell redcards, explain circle and the target app.  Speaking honestly and from the heart, I think it was a bad decision from the perspective of most guests.


I must be the only person who is not bothered by the horn at all. It's startles me when my volume is up, but other than that I think it's kind of cute.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 31, 2019)

I like the horn too.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Oct 31, 2019)

Honestly why should the DBOs have to respond to front end stuff now? They earn the same amount that a DBO does and no tasks. How is that fair? Grab the cashier that's reading a magazine before bothering a DBO trying to do the work of 3 people.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 1, 2019)

Fair??? LOL


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Nov 2, 2019)

happygoth said:


> I must be the only person who is not bothered by the horn at all. It's startles me when my volume is up, but other than that I think it's kind of cute.





Yetive said:


> I like the horn too.



Serial killers.  You must be serial killers.


----------



## hicanihelpyou (Nov 5, 2019)

We've actually had a customer fully complain about drive up because they felt bad that we have to run to the side of the building in the elements for it. Can't help it much I guess 🤷‍♀️



REDcardJJ said:


> they want the guests to hear it and ask about it so that team members can pitch the service
> 
> not that anyone does or ever would do that



I have more than once been doing drive up and had the zebra in front of a customer to sign and had the honk go off in their face .... that's never short of uncomfortable


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 5, 2019)

hicanihelpyou said:


> I have more than once been doing drive up and had the zebra in front of a customer to sign and had the honk go off in their face .... that's never short of uncomfortable


I would die laughing if that happened! 😂


----------



## Panna Jotts (Dec 17, 2019)

hicanihelpyou said:


> We've actually had a customer fully complain about drive up because they felt bad that we have to run to the side of the building in the elements for it. Can't help it much I guess 🤷‍♀️



We’ve had a movement of people calling guest relations because we “force teenage girls to take orders out alone at night”. Which A, no we don’t and B, my store’s neighbor in s pretty boujie so any person going out at night is most likely okay to walk the 30 feet alone.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 17, 2019)

Panna Jotts said:


> We’ve had a movement of people calling guest relations because we “force teenage girls to take orders out alone at night”. Which A, no we don’t and B, my store’s neighbor in s pretty boujie so any person going out at night is most likely okay to walk the 30 feet alone.


To be fair if any of the girls (or any TMs of any gender/age) said they felt uncomfortable walking out at night, there better be someone who’s ready to go with them.

also I just noticed your “SETL by day, ETL - Crying Alone by night” and I love it


----------



## Panna Jotts (Dec 17, 2019)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> To be fair if any of the girls (or any TMs of any gender/age) said they felt uncomfortable walking out at night, there better be someone who’s ready to go with them.
> 
> also I just noticed your “SETL by day, ETL - Crying Alone by night” and I love it



Thanks! And the thing is, no one has complained, man or woman. At least to leadership. We have a couple of women who work nights and when I ask if it’s a problem, they say “I don’t mind, I’ve never had a problem” or something along those lines.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 17, 2019)

Panna Jotts said:


> Thanks! And the thing is, no one has complained, man or woman. At least to leadership. We have a couple of women who work nights and when I ask if it’s a problem, they say “I don’t mind, I’ve never had a problem” or something along those lines.


Lol I’m usually more concerned about some idiot hitting me bc they were texting. They put our drive up spots in a really bad place walk-out wise. Much safer for us (and equally close to doors) to put it in another spot, but who cares about us


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 17, 2019)

For some reason they put our drive up spots closer to the other side doors than the GS side doors, which is somewhat annoying, particularly when it's cold and/or raining and/or icy.


----------



## hicanihelpyou (Dec 26, 2019)

my favorite is guests who thank me or say "man i can't believe you have to come out in this nasty weather" ..... well Karen if you didn't order 100lbs of cat litter for drive up maybe I wouldn't have to 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 1, 2020)

The other day, I noticed the drive-up timer started counting down the clock BEFORE our drive-up guest was actually in our drive-up parking area. This was a rare instance where I had the time to pull their items just before their arrival and could easily beat the two-minute expectation.  Once the timer started,  I was out of our door in 15 seconds and they didn't arrive in drive-up until 45 seconds into the 2 minutes. Obviously the transaction was completed within the 2 minutes, but I think it's dishonest for the company to start the 2-minute clock before the guest has actually arrived and parked in the drive-up area.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 1, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> The other day, I noticed the drive-up timer started counting down the clock BEFORE our drive-up guest was actually in our drive-up parking area. This was a rare instance where I had the time to pull their items just before their arrival and could easily beat the two-minute expectation.  Once the timer started,  I was out of our door in 15 seconds and they didn't arrive in drive-up until 45 seconds into the 2 minutes. Obviously the transaction was completed within the 2 minutes, but I think it's dishonest for the company to start the 2-minute clock before the guest has actually arrived and parked in the drive-up area.


Yup, happens a lot here. Guests should have to enter their spot number.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 1, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> The other day, I noticed the drive-up timer started counting down the clock BEFORE our drive-up guest was actually in our drive-up parking area. This was a rare instance where I had the time to pull their items just before their arrival and could easily beat the two-minute expectation.  Once the timer started,  I was out of our door in 15 seconds and they didn't arrive in drive-up until 45 seconds into the 2 minutes. Obviously the transaction was completed within the 2 minutes, but I think it's dishonest for the company to start the 2-minute clock before the guest has actually arrived and parked in the drive-up area.


That’s because they have their location service/ gps enabled. As soon as they get close it alerts us that they are here when they are still waiting for the traffic light. Or they decided to get Arby’s or Chic-fil-a first. If you have them tap the “I’m here button” it restarts the timer. Not sure how that affects our numbers.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Jan 1, 2020)

hicanihelpyou said:


> a customer


_A what?_


----------



## Tessa120 (Jan 2, 2020)

When off the clock and on your own time, you can refer to them how you want. You could call them four legged scuttling cockroaches if you want.


----------



## SallyHoover (Jan 2, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Yup, happens a lot here. Guests should have to enter their spot number.


Ours starts as soon as the pull in the parking lot and I've seen it take 1min and 33 seconds before they are fully parked in one of the parking spots.  It will also trip the counter if they are pulling in the parking lot but going to another store first.  We have a Kohl's on the far side of the parking lot and if they go there first and then somewhere in between it will trip multiple times before they actually come on the second or third time of going outside to check for that guest.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 2, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> Ours starts as soon as the pull in the parking lot and I've seen it take 1min and 33 seconds before they are fully parked in one of the parking spots.  It will also trip the counter if they are pulling in the parking lot but going to another store first.  We have a Kohl's on the far side of the parking lot and if they go there first and then somewhere in between it will trip multiple times before they actually come on the second or third time of going outside to check for that guest.


You can mysupport to get the geofence made smaller


----------



## Leo47 (Jan 3, 2020)

We have ours say they’re here when they’re waiting at the light at the freeway off-ramp near our store 🙄 and once you get off the freeway there’s two more lights before you can even turn into the parking lot of our store. The timer will be at like 7 mins before I see them turn into the spot


----------



## FriedTL (Jan 3, 2020)

We usually just ask them to hit the button again and explain why, it has saved our drive up time a few times. Or ETL told us that the timer for the old time gets replaced ifthey hit it again.


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 7, 2020)

So the timer system is kinda rigged against the store and its TMs.  Talking to others at my store, sometimes we bust our chops to get their order together and out the door only to find the guest still isn't in the drive-up area. The two minutes have already elapsed. It's not our fault but it hurts our store's numbers.

Corporate really needs to address this issue of when the drive-up timer begins - including a much smaller geofence default.  This glaring problem makes Target's stores seem to be deficient at drive-up fulfillment times, it's like the store and its TMs being falsely accused of incompetence by a goofy  seriously flawed electronic tracking system. It's really gotta be fixed.


----------



## Jahazio (Jan 8, 2020)

Endlessbackstock said:


> I noticed it today on the walkie for the first time that things were getting pretty bad with the drive up. It was around 10:30am and guest service started calling in the walkie when the horn went off on my Zebra four times in 5 minutes.  She said I need help with drive ups.  No one responded.  The ETL finally responded a few minutes later and told someone to respond...(useless).  The horn then went off two more times in the next few minutes.  This is not going to work out at all as we approach the holidays.  They are going to need a lot more Zebras and employees for this drive up crap.





Endlessbackstock said:


> I noticed it today on the walkie for the first time that things were getting pretty bad with the drive up. It was around 10:30am and guest service started calling in the walkie when the horn went off on my Zebra four times in 5 minutes.  She said I need help with drive ups.  No one responded.  The ETL finally responded a few minutes later and told someone to respond...(useless).  The horn then went off two more times in the next few minutes.  This is not going to work out at all as we approach the holidays.  They are going to need a lot more Zebras and employees for this drive up crap.


Honestly it’s funny cause at my store, we have one of the highest times because our Etl tells everyone to reset times and if the time gets under 1:50 sometime she just saids sign the damn thing ourselves, because she is super up the ass with drive up’s. She rather have a line of people waiting at order pick then for us to miss a drive up under the 2 min.


----------



## blitzsofttm (Jan 8, 2020)

Happens all the time at our store that the two minutes are passed and they're still not in the parking lot.  There's two lights outside our store and can take quite a while to come in.  I'm out there sitting on that pillar between the four spots waiting for them just watching my timer tick up.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jan 17, 2020)

Jahazio said:


> Honestly it’s funny cause at my store, we have one of the highest times because our Etl tells everyone to reset times and if the time gets under 1:50 sometime she just saids sign the damn thing ourselves, because she is super up the ass with drive up’s. She rather have a line of people waiting at order pick then for us to miss a drive up under the 2 min.


She should be fired.  Sign for guest?????   SO illegal


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 19, 2020)

Jahazio said:


> Honestly it’s funny cause at my store, we have one of the highest times because our Etl tells everyone to reset times and if the time gets under 1:50 sometime she just saids sign the damn thing ourselves, because she is super up the ass with drive up’s. She rather have a line of people waiting at order pick then for us to miss a drive up under the 2 min.


 We haven't gone quite that far, but in our store due to wanting to keep the guests fingers off of our screens we've been self-signing for the guest WHEN they take possession of the goods from us.  We have NEVER self-signed for the guest in advance of delivery.  Our steps are simply COVID-19 fears about placing unknown fingers on our devices, so I can see this approach, but.....

Self-signing for an order BEFORE the TM has actually given the items to the guest does raise integrity issues.  What if the guest does NOT agree to sign for the items (incorrect items, changed mind) or what if the client in fact does NOT show up for whatever reason or other?  Since the guest's name accepting delivery has been FORGED not in their presence, this would be analogous to corporate situations which I've seen (past career) where executives and managers sign off on a contract without the notary present, then the office's notary public is LATER ordered to sign and imprint their notary stamp on the document, which says that under penalty of perjury the notary personally witnessed the signers placing their signatures on the document.  (PS I've never personally been a notary but have known more than a few).

Corporate's policy on the drive-up times is cruel, but that doesn't excuse fraud.


----------



## Sdf123 (Apr 19, 2020)

Everyone in our  store who works in A and A  now do the picks for orders. I’m the only softlines person who stays in softlines.   I push the truck, zone and do. the pulls.  Even our team leads pick all shift.   It’s overwhelming for everyone but I’m glad I have my job.  We have hired new people who take out the drive ups all day and clean the carts and count the people.


----------



## Dog (Apr 19, 2020)

Sdf123 said:


> Everyone in our  store who works in A and A  now do the picks for orders. I’m the only softlines person who stays in softlines.   I push the truck, zone and do. the pulls.  Even our team leads pick all shift.   It’s overwhelming for everyone but I’m glad I have my job.  We have hired new people who take out the drive ups all day and clean the carts and count the people.


Sounds just like my store!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 19, 2020)

Mine, too.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 19, 2020)

Our drive ups are crazy. We’ve added spaces because the demand is so great.


----------



## BurgerBob (Apr 20, 2020)

BullseyeBabe said:


> Our drive ups are crazy. We’ve added spaces because the demand is so great.


We took over cafe and bucks while they  have been closed for remodel


----------



## DBZ (Apr 20, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> We haven't gone quite that far, but in our store due to wanting to keep the guests fingers off of our screens we've been self-signing for the guest WHEN they take possession of the goods from us.  We have NEVER self-signed for the guest in advance of delivery.  Our steps are simply COVID-19 fears about placing unknown fingers on our devices, so I can see this approach, but.....
> 
> Self-signing for an order BEFORE the TM has actually given the items to the guest does raise integrity issues.  What if the guest does NOT agree to sign for the items (incorrect items, changed mind) or what if the client in fact does NOT show up for whatever reason or other?  Since the guest's name accepting delivery has been FORGED not in their presence, this would be analogous to corporate situations which I've seen (past career) where executives and managers sign off on a contract without the notary present, then the office's notary public is LATER ordered to sign and imprint their notary stamp on the document, which says that under penalty of perjury the notary personally witnessed the signers placing their signatures on the document.  (PS I've never personally been a notary but have known more than a few).
> 
> Corporate's policy on the drive-up times is cruel, but that doesn't excuse fraud.



Why are you all even signing for the guest??? Hit the ... in the corner and complete without signing!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 20, 2020)

DBZ said:


> Why are you all even signing for the guest??? Hit the ... in the corner and complete without signing!


This is best practice. Avoid signing for the guest.


----------



## idkwhattodo (Apr 20, 2020)

Our driveups have been an absolute nightmare. Every morning I come in and do the return to stocks and at least 50% are missing, meaning my guest service people have been giving items to guests and not processing. There is a combined one braincell at guest service most days as wrong items are being given to people, bags left behind, etc. When I left today, there were 12 bags of missing items that guests had called about and were going to have to come back to pick up.

Everyday we have driveups going beyond 10 minutes wait time. Yesterday we had 16 drive ups here at once and a line inside, so I understand the chaos. No one in the store helps. Everybody has been pulled for flex. Not one leader in the store besides the SETL will help out at all, but she’s needed everywhere, has breaks, etc. I can hit the backup button 12 times, call over the walkie multiple times to no response for help at all. No help except the ETLs sometimes take the complaining guest calls and then come to tell us we need to do better.

Also, I’ve barely been up there. Every time I’m scheduled GS, I get pulled to flex or I’ve been scheduled for flex. I understand they need help, but I feel like no one thinks about the fact that all those orders are processed by us and us having staffing is just as important. I got berated by an ETL last week for helping the lines at GS after I put my orders into hold locations because he “doesn’t care what anyone tells me... when i am in flex, i am in flex only. end of discussion. no excuses.” in TSC in front of like 10 tms.

Kind of curious to find out if other stores value drive up right now or are ignoring it completely because I’ve complained to SE-ETL and SD to pretty much, the one person (maybe 2) at GS needs to magically be better.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 20, 2020)

If there’s a honk honk and I say “hey [setl] I can’t get that” either her or an ETL will come running. I’m lucky that at my store the ETLs actually care about us


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 21, 2020)

ETLs never help with DU at my store. It's all on us but my GS team works really well together. I'm surprised you didn't hire 99% of your seasonal for flex. That's where all of ours went.


----------



## jackandcat (Apr 21, 2020)

"Signing" doesn't mean literally forging the guest's actual name.  I'll ask our SETLs to clarify how we can skip the signature.  So far our store is hanging in there with drive-up but it could change very quickly the longer this crisis drags on.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 21, 2020)

We “sign” with a line.


----------



## tracemick8824 (Apr 21, 2020)

I sign with a smiley face. At least on the days when the Karens haven’t beaten me down. Then it’s just a line.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 25, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> "Signing" doesn't mean literally forging the guest's actual name.  I'll ask our SETLs to clarify how we can skip the signature.  So far our store is hanging in there with drive-up but it could change very quickly the longer this crisis drags on.



three dots in the corner. option to complete without signature. I actually do that in front of the guest explaining we are doing no touch, they will get their email receipt and they are good to go. I show the screens so they seen things being completed, also for a couple of the parking spaces its clearly on camera so the guest can't say they didn't get their stuff. At guest services it's even more clear.


----------



## Cloud00456 (Apr 27, 2020)

Endlessbackstock said:


> I noticed it today on the walkie for the first time that things were getting pretty bad with the drive up. It was around 10:30am and guest service started calling in the walkie when the horn went off on my Zebra four times in 5 minutes.  She said I need help with drive ups.  No one responded.  The ETL finally responded a few minutes later and told someone to respond...(useless).  The horn then went off two more times in the next few minutes.  This is not going to work out at all as we approach the holidays.  They are going to need a lot more Zebras and employees for this drive up crap.


I got that all the time at my store people just rushing in for drive up, order pickup and then carts gets low. Then my gstl in front lane ask me to help out and I'm doing all four task at once. And I am just a cart attendent too


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 27, 2020)

When we get low on carts our SD says the person who is counting the people entering the store needs to go outside and get some ????? Yeah cuz we can totally do both ?? I just let us run out of carts because the counting is more important imo


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Apr 27, 2020)

Leo47 said:


> When we get low on carts our SD says the person who is counting the people entering the store needs to go outside and get some ????? Yeah cuz we can totally do both ?? I just let us run out of carts because the counting is more important imo


I don’t know what best practice is anymore but it can’t be this lol.

I miss premodernization when official best practice was ETLs get carts


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 27, 2020)

Counting is done by the entry door cameras now. There shouldn't be TMs physically counting anymore.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 27, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Counting is done by the entry door cameras now. There shouldn't be TMs physically counting anymore.


Ours don’t work for some reason


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 27, 2020)

Do you have the app on your zebra?


----------



## Kvothe (Apr 27, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Counting is done by the entry door cameras now. There shouldn't be TMs physically counting anymore.


If it's working, not so at my store.


----------



## Leo47 (Apr 27, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Do you have the app on your zebra?


Yes but we were told not to use it because it was “glitching”. Whoever is counting just uses a counter app on their cell phone


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 28, 2020)

We were told that we weren’t getting those cameras so I still have to have someone at the door counting. When it’s not too busy the cart wiper TMs does both.


----------



## Anelmi (Apr 28, 2020)

It uses the camera already at the front door....it's not a special one.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Apr 28, 2020)

I don’t have the strength of energy right now to fight with our AP business partner. If he and my DSD want a cart wiper and a counter that’s what we’ll have.


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 29, 2020)

I was checking out this new app yesterday and it seemed off to me. Not counting employees it said we only had around 45 guests shopping. That seemed really low based on the amount of people we had just checking out at that time.  With a limit of over 500 guests I don’t see us ever making guests wait to come in.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Apr 29, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I don’t know what best practice is anymore but it can’t be this lol.



May I quote you for the final comment on my next Best Team Survey?

That would be so rad.

Lol included.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 5, 2020)

If I already posted about this, please forgive me, but what is best practice when there is lightning and we have drive ups? I know FOS attendants can’t go out to get carts when it’s lightening, but what about drive ups? I think standing close to those “towers” adds to the risk. Do anyone have any info about this? Please?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2020)

BullseyeBabe said:


> If I already posted about this, please forgive me, but what is best practice when there is lightning and we have drive ups? I know FOS attendants can’t go out to get carts when it’s lightening, but what about drive ups? I think standing close to those “towers” adds to the risk. Do anyone have any info about this? Please?


You have a right to feel comfortable at work so hopefully if you were really worried about it, an ETL or TL would step up. In reality it would probably be suit up in the lowkey cute drive up rain jacket and reflective vest

I am curious to know if there’s an official best practice (my guess is there isn’t)


----------



## NKG (May 5, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> You have a right to feel comfortable at work so hopefully if you were really worried about it, an ETL or TL would step up. In reality it would probably be suit up in the lowkey cute drive up rain jacket and reflective vest
> 
> I am curious to know if there’s an official best practice (my guess is there isn’t)



This why the orders need a phone number. That way you can call them and ask if they would pull up to the front of the store


----------



## Tessa120 (May 6, 2020)

I'm not sure if it'd be allowed, but what about temporary signs on the spaces to pull up to the sidewalk?  My local PetSmart has a cafe style sign on the sidewalk, large writing, that says to pull up right there and call the store number (digits written) and pop the trunk and the order would be brought out and put in the vehicle.  Reflective material could be used for the background so it can be read in the dark when headlights hit it, and laminating could be done to protect from wetness.

Of course that means someone would need to be answering the phones.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 6, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> I'm not sure if it'd be allowed, but what about temporary signs on the spaces to pull up to the sidewalk?  My local PetSmart has a cafe style sign on the sidewalk, large writing, that says to pull up right there and call the store number (digits written) and pop the trunk and the order would be brought out and put in the vehicle.  Reflective material could be used for the background so it can be read in the dark when headlights hit it, and laminating could be done to protect from wetness.
> 
> Of course that means someone would need to be answering the phones.


I like this. One store as a pilot got a drive thru style drive up which I think all stores should have. My store is actually well setup for it layout wise


----------



## GhostShrimp (May 6, 2020)

BullseyeBabe said:


> If I already posted about this, please forgive me, but what is best practice when there is lightning and we have drive ups? I know FOS attendants can’t go out to get carts when it’s lightening, but what about drive ups? I think standing close to those “towers” adds to the risk. Do anyone have any info about this? Please?


We do not take drive ups out with lightning overhead.  We also don’t go out during tornado warnings or hail.  Thunder is on the “no go” list,but I’m fine with going out as long as no lightning.  

I wish the app and email mentioned we don’t go out under adverse condition.  we usually have guests complain they’ve been waiting in their car 15 minutes and no one has come out in the thunderstorm with their order.  Why do so many people wait for rain to come get their orders Anyway?


----------



## idkwhattodo (May 6, 2020)

We’re deep into the coronavirus pandemic and we still haven’t figured out a way to handle drive ups in a good manner. Leadership leaves the 1 or 2 people up there by themselves to handle it. They called for back up for over an hour this weekend and got absolutely none. Turns out drive up guests had been waiting for 45 minutes to an hour outside, but when you have one cashier scheduled and the only person on the salesfloor on backup, 2 at guest service and inside lines like crazy and no one will help, it’s chaos.

I got yelled at for helping GS while in flex a few weeks ago after putting my opus into hold, so by the time I was alerted to the situation this weekend (scheduled in flex again 🤦‍♀️🙄). It was broken beyond repair. Guests had dropped off the arrived timer because they had waited so long, so I had to personally go to each car, apologize, and take down the guests name on a piece of paper to make sure I got everyone.

On top of that, we still have so many return to stocks that are missing— meaning GS team is giving orders out and not processing. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 7, 2020)

Wow! I’m so sorry we are all in these situations. Our public persona and the truth are worlds away.


----------



## Priceslasher (May 8, 2020)

BullseyeBabe said:


> If I already posted about this, please forgive me, but what is best practice when there is lightning and we have drive ups? I know FOS attendants can’t go out to get carts when it’s lightening, but what about drive ups? I think standing close to those “towers” adds to the risk. Do anyone have any info about this? Please?


Drive up guide in workday is informative. Just recently we were experiencing very bad weather, with zero visibility due to the high winds and rain. Stores used to be able to make call and pause drive up. Not anymore! Needs approval called in from DTL and District APBP. Don’t waste your time as it only pauses guests from placing new orders. Not the ones who have already ordered. Either way the guests will get their orders and say I can’t believe they made you come, out try to stay dry! Still blows my mind Target can’t send a message “services have been suspended briefly due to weather “. Honestly, nothing you can order in a driveup is a life saving emergency... maybe Benadryl??? And ur still not gonna be able to get that before 2 hours.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 8, 2020)

We have to follow strict guidelines about sending FOS attendants out if there is lightning. Those rules don’t apply to drive up TMs? Why do I keep expecting Spot to use/respect logic?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 8, 2020)

BullseyeBabe said:


> We have to follow strict guidelines about sending FOS attendants out if there is lightning. Those rules don’t apply to drive up TMs? Why do I keep expecting Spot to use/respect logic?


cart attendents are handling metal carts though


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 8, 2020)

idkwhattodo said:


> We’re deep into the coronavirus pandemic and we still haven’t figured out a way to handle drive ups in a good manner. Leadership leaves the 1 or 2 people up there by themselves to handle it. They called for back up for over an hour this weekend and got absolutely none. Turns out drive up guests had been waiting for 45 minutes to an hour outside, but when you have one cashier scheduled and the only person on the salesfloor on backup, 2 at guest service and inside lines like crazy and no one will help, it’s chaos.
> 
> I got yelled at for helping GS while in flex a few weeks ago after putting my opus into hold, so by the time I was alerted to the situation this weekend (scheduled in flex again 🤦‍♀️🙄). It was broken beyond repair. Guests had dropped off the arrived timer because they had waited so long, so I had to personally go to each car, apologize, and take down the guests name on a piece of paper to make sure I got everyone.
> 
> On top of that, we still have so many return to stocks that are missing— meaning GS team is giving orders out and not processing. 🤦‍♀️


Our store has sheet where you write all order pickups when the guest is there and at the end of the night or first thing in morning someone at guest service checks to make sure all orders on the list were processed.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (May 8, 2020)

Us too!


----------



## SallyHoover (May 8, 2020)

Zxy123456 said:


> Our store has sheet where you write all order pickups when the guest is there and at the end of the night or first thing in morning someone at guest service checks to make sure all orders on the list were processed.


how many pick ups/drive ups do you normally have?  We have 100-350 per day and many are in 2-5 different locations in two different storerooms.  We have more drive up's than in store pick ups since the corona virus.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 9, 2020)

Zxy123456 said:


> Our store has sheet where you write all order pickups when the guest is there and at the end of the night or first thing in morning someone at guest service checks to make sure all orders on the list were processed.


We used to. We used to put the sticker in the book and sign off on it. Maybe we should bring that back...


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 9, 2020)

SallyHoover said:


> how many pick ups/drive ups do you normally have?  We have 100-350 per day and many are in 2-5 different locations in two different storerooms.  We have more drive up's than in store pick ups since the corona virus.


We have more drive ups than order pickups. We have one team member who stays outside and just processes orders, 2 or 3 team members pulling the orders and running them outside. We have multiple hold locations we have even been using Starbucks to store big items.


----------



## Captain Orca (May 9, 2020)

Curious about drive ups.  Having never used one are the customers using the service to avoid going into the stores?


----------



## Anelmi (May 9, 2020)

Yes. And guests who don’t select DU are calling the store to request we bring it out anyway.


----------



## jackandcat (May 9, 2020)

Captain Orca said:


> Curious about drive ups.  Having never used one are the customers using the service to avoid going into the stores?


 Originally DU was not planned for guests to avoid going into the store, but certainly the reason guests are adopting DU now.


----------



## jackandcat (May 9, 2020)

Anelmi said:


> Yes. And guests who don’t select DU are calling the store to request we bring it out anyway.


  I've had that happen.  If we do, we gotta make sure to educate them how to select DU rather than ISP when they initiate their order at target.com or via the App.


----------



## SallyHoover (May 9, 2020)

jackandcat said:


> I've had that happen.  If we do, we gotta make sure to educate them how to select DU rather than ISP when they initiate their order at target.com or via the App.


Unless things have changed, you can only select drive up when ordering on the app.  You don't get the option at Target.com.  Everyone who complains that they didn't have the option admits that they booked at Target.com.  I tell them to use the app next time if they want drive up.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (May 11, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> cart attendents are handling metal carts though


And we are putting drive up orders in carts and wheeling them outside.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 11, 2020)

Frontlanegirl said:


> And we are putting drive up orders in carts and wheeling them outside.


True true. Guess targets willing to risk it if it means more money


----------



## Priceslasher (Jun 7, 2020)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> cart attendents are handling metal carts though


Mine are plastic but drive up 3tier metal carts.... lol


----------



## Bonzo (Aug 5, 2020)

Do they still beg salesfloor team members to cashier, or is it all about the drive-ups now??  Both??


----------



## Anelmi (Aug 6, 2020)

Salesfloor will cashier but never do DUs because they haven't been trained for that.


----------

